# Essential Oil Question



## rodeogal (Feb 19, 2013)

You all have heard me say that I don't use scents in my products.  However, I am DYING to make a smelly-good soap!  I have looked at several sites and can't even begin to know where to start.  If you could recommend just one essential oil scent, what would it be.  Also, do the individual oils have their own usage rates?  I assume the supplier could assist me with this, right?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 19, 2013)

I would recommend you start with Lavender EO...one of the safest and mildest (to skin) essential oils, and it is easy to soap. Most people can tolerate it well, and most like the scent. Some varieties are more camphorous/herbaceous than others. I find Lavandin Grosso to be sweeter than Lavender 40/42. Different suppliers and different areas of manufacture makes a difference too. This forum has a 3% maximum usage rate for most (safe) essential oils, but I use a higher percentage (up to 5%) with Lavender in particular with safe and satisfactory results.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dang you A&A, I was going to suggest lavender too!


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 19, 2013)

I just got some Lavender, I really hate it. Maybe it's just me? lol


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> I just got some Lavender, I really hate it. Maybe it's just me? lol



Nope...my husband hates it too...but I grow it  I scent my home with it, and I've even eaten it in a few dishes :mrgreen:

Back to your original question...what about orange or lemongrass?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 19, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> I just got some Lavender, I really hate it. Maybe it's just me? lol



What?! :shock: You hate Lavender? Blasphemy!:twisted:
Just kidding...different strokes, right? Scent is very personal...besides the fact that scents evoke memory, which can have a positive or negative effect on your opinion of that scent...and sometimes, you just plain don't like it.
Where did you get your Lavender from? Do you know what "variety" it is?


----------



## Badger (Feb 20, 2013)

I would go with lavender as a good basic scent also.  I am not sure if there are places in Oklahoma to do this, but around here there are stores that you can sample the scents to see how you like them.  It might be an idea to find a local health food store and see if they have samplers to see what scents appeal to you.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 20, 2013)

I would take lemon EO.. I like the fresh perky smell.. it goes very with lavendar too..


----------



## rodeogal (Feb 26, 2013)

Please forgive my ignorance, but I have another question.  I have been looking at the EO's and trying to decide.  However, I have looked at lavender, lemon, lemongrass, and pink grapefruit.  Every one of these has a warning of some kind.  Either not to be used by pregnant/nursing women, or causes skin irritation, or causes photosensitivity.  If I use any of these, do I need to put warning labels on my soaps?  lol This is getting very complicated indeed.


----------



## Genny (Feb 26, 2013)

For the eo's that shouldn't be used by pregnant/nursing women, I'd put a warning.  
Since soap is a wash off product and the soap will be diluting the citrus eos, there's very little chance of any photosensitivity problems.


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 26, 2013)

rodeogal said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but I have another question.  I have been looking at the EO's and trying to decide.  However, I have looked at lavender, lemon, lemongrass, and pink grapefruit.  Every one of these has a warning of some kind.  Either not to be used by pregnant/nursing women, or causes skin irritation, or causes photosensitivity.  If I use any of these, do I need to put warning labels on my soaps?  lol This is getting very complicated indeed.


 If you are looking at therapy grade EOs, those warnings are for their use as home remedies. The fragrance grade EOs don't have those. They are going to be diffused enough to prevent photosensitivity. Skin irritation can be caused by anything, if you are worried about that put an ingredients list and people can make their own decision, no warning needed. The pregnant/nursing thing is also for use as a nutritional supplement. I'm pretty well versed in EOs and there aren't many that you would use for the scent that are forbidden in pregnancy.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 26, 2013)

rodeogal said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but I have another question.  I have been looking at the EO's and trying to decide.  However, I have looked at lavender, lemon, lemongrass, and pink grapefruit.  Every one of these has a warning of some kind.  Either not to be used by pregnant/nursing women, or causes skin irritation, or causes photosensitivity.  If I use any of these, do I need to put warning labels on my soaps?  lol This is getting very complicated indeed.



It can be really frustrating trying to sort out fact from CYA warnings with Essential Oils. I thoroughly trust Robert Tisserand and his studies:
www.roberttisserand.com
Aromaweb refers to Robert Tisserand a lot and I find their information helpful:
www.aromaweb.com

Let me try to sort a little out for you:

Any citrus oil (lemon, orange, grapefruit, bergamot, lime) usually carry a photo sensitivity warning. In soap, it is not likely to cause a problem unless you ave incredibly sensitive skin or some allergy or sensitivity to the actual fruit.

Lavender has been associated with estrogen interference and other estrogenic effects, nbut there is no scientific evidence to back this up. With the exception of overly sensitive people and allergies, Lavender is generally considered safe.
http://roberttisserand.com/2013/02/lavender-oil-is-not-estrogenic/

Lemongrass at high percentages can cause dermal irritation/sensitivity in some folks. Under 3% in soap should be fine for the majority of users.

As for pregnancy or nursing mothers...you do not want to use any oils that are PROVEN to interfere, mimic, increase or otherwise effect estrogen production. You also should avoid stimulating oils like mints and spices. Skin during pregnancy, as well as scent tolerance, can be hyper sensitive and that should be considered.

Diabetes and High Blood Pressure carry their own warnings, and some oils are advised not to be used with those conditions. Kurt Schnaubelt has a great book called Medical Aromatherapy that has lots of great information.

As for "warning labels"...well, that's another frustrating issue. You just can't "warn" everyone of every possible side effect or otherwise adverse reaction because there are just too many variables. Your best bet is to educate yourself on the safe usage of whichever oil you're using and use it at the advised percentage or dilution rate...AND PROPER INGREDIENT LABELING. If you use an oil that has valid evidence of a common side effect (like Clove oil and skin irritation), I would put a warning pertaining to that. For example, on my Four Thieves soap, my label reads "NOT FOR SENSITIVE SKIN" because of the mint and rosemary content. I use mint and rosemary at safe levels, but a lot of people get a little more than a slight cool tingle from mint oils...so it's really a CYA more than a warning.

In my opinion, as long as you have your soap labeled properly, it gives the consumer the information to educate themselves or seek advice pertaining to their personal condition. Just listing "Fragrance" does not enable them to research much of anything.


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 26, 2013)

Mark me down as another who isn't keen on lavender.  I think it smells dusty.

I love tea tree oil and citrus scents.


----------



## rodeogal (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you! Once again, the experience on this board has proven to be invaluable!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 26, 2013)

i really suggest that you read up on this topic. You can find toxicity  books on eo's through the library ( I did). it all depends on WHICH oil  that you are using. yes soap is a wash off, but according to what i have  read, it is the second best form of absorption into the skin, (Oils are  number one). there are many people who consume EO's, but from what i  have read, i personally wouldnt do it. anyway, i highly suggest you read  thoroughly before creating and selling. ALchemyandAshes has some great info, i have also read tisserands books. very informative. good luck!


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 26, 2013)

Please keep in mind there is no such thing as therapy grade. The phrase "theraputic grade" was coined by a MLM essential oil company in the 90s. It means absolutely nothing. There are two types of essential oils - pure and commercial. 

Pure - pure grade means undiluted essential oils suitable for all applications: medicinal, aromatherapy, topical, cosmetics, skin care, candles, soap, incense, potpourri, etc. 

Commercial - commercial grade means not recommended for skin or aromatherapy applications. Considered safe for cleaning products, candles, incense, potpourri, etc.

http://theida.com/ew/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/The-Quality-of-Essential-Oils-Journal.pdf


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 26, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> Please keep in mind there is no such thing as therapy grade. The phrase "theraputic grade" was coined by a MLM essential oil company in the 90s. It means absolutely nothing. There are two types of essential oils - pure and commercial.
> 
> Pure - pure grade means undiluted essential oils suitable for all applications: medicinal, aromatherapy, topical, cosmetics, skin care, candles, soap, incense, potpourri, etc.
> 
> ...


I meant it as the marketing term. If they are marketing it as a health supplement they have to put those warnings. The warnings don't appear on the MSDS of EOs marketed for non-therapeutic purposes.


----------



## rszuba (Mar 5, 2013)

if you use a citrus remember  they skip out of product quickly. you may need an anchor to hold it.


----------



## Moot (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought I didn't like lavender but after a few batches soaping I was hooked.  I'll have to try the Lavandin Grosso, where do you recommend ordering that from Alchemy?


----------



## lsg (Mar 9, 2013)

I would go with lavender, spearmint and separately a couple of citrus e.o.s.You can use these or combine one or two scents to make an wonderful blend.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 9, 2013)

Moot said:


> I thought I didn't like lavender but after a few batches soaping I was hooked.  I'll have to try the Lavandin Grosso, where do you recommend ordering that from Alchemy?



I buy Lavandin Grosso from Camden-Grey:
http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/lavandin-grosso.html

The Hungarian Lavender fom Brambleberry is great too:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Hungarian-Lavender-Essential-Oil-P3417.aspx


----------



## Birdie Wife (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not a lavendar fan either. I use sweet marjoram instead, for a mellow relaxing scent.


----------

